# Apple discount centre



## iamunique127 (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes I meant to yell it.

First it was Aperture for $79. Now Apple has a [link removed to scam] where they are selling Adobe products for up to 80% off.

CS5 Master Collection reg. price $2599 now on sale for $349.!!

Need CS5 alone? $109.!!

Wow, Apple is doing some wild stuff.

EDIT: No Apple isn't. It's a scam selling pirated software.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Something stinks about this. How can Apple sell Adobe products for such a pittance? I don't buy it.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

You're kidding, right?

This is completely illegal at worst, and a scam at best.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

Wow, I guess the domain only being a few weeks old, Apple lawyers haven't gotten around to shutting them down yet.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

from whois.net:


> Domain name: apple-downloads.com
> 
> Registrant Contact:
> Algernon Salois
> ...


Yeah.. I'm going to have to call scam on this one


----------



## iamunique127 (Jan 23, 2008)

I got took and I apologise.
The emial looked just like the ones from Apple.
Sorry folks.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

iamunique127 said:


> I got took and I apologise.
> The emial looked just like the ones from Apple.
> Sorry folks.


Don't worry about it,
I just got the promo in my mail box.

But, Check the headers next time to see if it's legit.

This is the return email on the email I got:
*"Apple <News-eqeiiesy "AT" hotmail.com*

Highly unlikely Apple would ever use a hotmail account.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

iamunique127 said:


> I got took and I apologise.
> The emial looked just like the ones from Apple.
> Sorry folks.


The prices *are* tempting 

But why an Apple site would be selling Win7 and Win7 software...


----------



## z2000000 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, too good to be true usually is.


----------

